# a few new ones III



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Heres a couple more, the first one is my shad color its 2.75'' weights 1/2oz its a count down bait. the second one is a bad paint job, had to put lots of glitter on it so i would like it .jody















.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome job! Alot better than I could paint.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You're really getting great detail into the paint work. Beautiful work, Jody.


----------

